# Montana sure is nice



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

Made it out to Montana for the last week of the general rifle hunt. I went with my Father in law and his brother, we stayed in the family's cabin tent that had been passed down from their older brother. It really was a great time, we spent the first day at elk camp with no elk sightings. The next two days were spent at lower elevations in search of deer. We saw many deer and on the morning of the second day I was able to connect with the best whitetail I have harvested to date. On the last full day of elk hunting we were in an area that allowed the harvest of a bull or cow, and I was lucky enough to stumble on a small herd of two cows and a calf. I ended up knocking down the dry cow. I am looking forward to hunting Montana again in 2019.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome job - congrats! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Way to go!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Lucky Duck! That's a great whitetail.------SS


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Very nice!! Congrats!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Montana is Great! If I could pull it off, I'd move back. Just tuff to find a decent job up there.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice harvest!



taxidermist said:


> Montana is Great! If I could pull it off, I'd move back. Just tuff to find a decent job up there.


Dont take your guns with you I guess...

http://www.mtpr.org/post/missoula-passes-amended-emergency-gun-ban-public-places

Are public lands public places?

-DallanC


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I love Montana, we have a daughter that lives up in a little tiny town up there. 
Love to go up and see them every summer. Someday I'll go up and not come back..........
Actually looking at some ground up there. 
Nice job on your Hunt.


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

Congrats on a nice buck and a fine meat cow!


----------

